# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Πρόβλημα με τον Ύπνο

## Δημήτρης7

Καλησπέρα

Με λενε Δημήτρη και ειμαι 30 χρονών.

Μεχρι και πριν 3 μήνες που άρχισε το πρόβλημα δεν ειχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο μου ισα ισα που ηταν ο " καλύτερος " μου φίλος και οταν γενικά δεν ειχα όρεξη ειχαν συμβεί διάφορα δυσάρεστα πράγματα κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας έπεφτα κοιμόμουν και το πρωί ημουν πολύ καλύτερα ψυχολογικά.

Να αναφέρω οτι γενικά δεν έχω θέμα ποτε θα κοιμηθώ ειμαι δεν ειμαι κουρασμένος, δηλαδή μπορεί να κοιμηθώ και στις 12 και μετα τις 3 η 4 δεν εχω θέμα δηλαδή οποτε επέλεγα να κλείσω τα μάτια μου σε δευτερόλεπτα με έπαιρνε ο μορφέας, συνήθως βέββαια μετα τις 2.30 μεχρι τις 3 δεν πολύ κρατιόμουν και να τον ήθελα σαν να χτύπαγε το βιολογικό ρολοί και να μου έλεγε τωρα πρέπει να πας για υπνο ο κόσμος να χαλάει.

Να φανταστείτε οτι παράπονο το έιχα δεν μπορούσα να δώ ολόκληρο έργο στην τηλεώραση γιατι αποκοιμιώμουν, η ακόμα και σε κάποιο club να είμουν δίπλα σε ηχείο αν πήγαινε περασμένη η ώρα μετα τις 3 παίζει να έβλεπα και όνειρο διπλα στο ηχείο η γενικά οπου και να ειχε θόρυβο :p

Γενικά το πρόγραμμα μου τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια (άνεργος με περαστιασιακές δουλειές μιας και ειμαι τεχνικός υπολογιστών) ηταν κανω οτι δουλειά εχω να κανω και οταν επιτρέφω σπιτι καθομαι στον υπολογιστή και χαλαρώνω , βάζω και το radio και ακούω αθλητικά μεχρι τις 2.30 περίπου και μετά σαπίζω (οπου και παλι δεν ειμαι κουρασμένος)

Πρίν 3 μήνες λοιπον ενα βράδυ ξυπνάω μεσα στον ύπνο μου και μετα δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ με τίποτα (κοιμήθηκα το πρωί), απο τοτε λοιπόν πέφτω στο κρεβάτι μου κατα τις 12 , τις περισότερες φορές με παίρνει ο ύπνος σε δευτερόλεπτα και βλέπω και όνειρο κατευθείαν (γενικά βλέπω πολλά όνειρα γιατι θυμάμαι αρκετά καθε μέρα), ξαφνικά όμως σαν ενας διακόπτης να ανοίξει και ξυπνάω και λεω και ελέγχω εχω κοιμηθεί ??? τι ώρα ειναι ?? γιατι δεν με πέρνει βαθύς ύπνος (η ετσι νομίζω) και γενικα με πιάνει αγχος γιατι συμβαίνει αυτο τους τελευταίους μήνες με αποτέλεσμα να με παίρνει το πρωί τελικά και μετα την υπόλοιπη μέρα (εχοντας κοιμηθεί αρκετά μεχρι το μεσημέρι) να το σκέφτομαι και αν συμβεί παλι αυτο το βράδυ ????

Αυτο δεν συμβαίνει πάντα δηλαδή 2 ημέρες μπορεί να κοιμηθώ σερί και να μην γινει τίποτα , αλλες ημέρες να ξυπνήσω για οποιοδήποτε λόγο και να πω ωχ καλα ας σαπίσουμε παλι (δεν αγχώνομαι δηλαδή) και αλλες φορές να ξυπνήσω να με πιάσουν τα νεύρα μου και να με πάει μεχρι τις 6 7.

Επίσης να πω οτι επειδή το περιστατικό άρχισε απο το κρεβάτι μου , με φοβίζει να ξαπλώσω στο κρεβάτι μου μήπως συμβεί αυτο και κοιμάμαι αλλου μεσα στο σπίτι.

Οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα ειμουν ευγνώμον, απλα εχω τρελαθεί εγω που δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο σε φάση να μου λενε οι άλλοι ελεος πως κοιμάσαι τοσο νωρίς κτλπ και γενικα τοσο εύκολα τι κόλημα εφαγε ξαφνικά το μυαλό μου.

Και κατι τελευταίο αυτο συμβαίνει μονο το βράδυ το μεσημέρι κοιμάμαι και στο κρεβάτι μου και παντου δεν με απασχολεί σαν να μην υπάρχει το πρόβλημα

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Anna M.

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις κατι ? Λενε οτι αν δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις την νυχτα και κοιμασε την ημερα, κατι δεν θελεις να ζεις κατα την διαρκεια της... Για σκεψου..

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Να αποφύγω κατι οχι δεν θέλω, το θέμα ειναι οτι κοιμάμαι και την νύχτα αλλες φορές συνεχόμενα αλλες φορές ξυπνάω και νομίζω οτι δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και με παιρνει το πρωί, οταν ομως ξυπνάω και ηρεμώ δεν τσαντίζομαι με παίρνει παλι ο ύπνος, εκτος αυτου ομως και στις 4 να κοιμηθώ η στις 2 δεν νιώθω κουρασμένος καθόλου.

Ισα ισα θέλω να κοιμάμαι την νύχτα οπως και εκανα τοσα χρόνια γιατι με ηρεμεί ο ύπνος οπο σκοτούρες άγχη κτλπ.

Αυτο παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά ενα βράδυ και απο τοτε μου εχω κολλήσει στο κεφάλι, εστω και υποσεινήδητα , δηλαδή ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλα δεν ξέρω τι να κανω, και δεν ξέρω επειδη αυτο το πράγμα συμβαίνει εδω και 3 μήνες αν ειναι σοβαρό η οχι

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Οτι με απασχολούν γενικά πολλά πράγματα δουλειές οικονομικά κτλπ ναι ειναι γεγονός αλλα και πριν με απασχολούσαν, τωρα ξαφνικά να σχετίζονται με τον ύπνο

----------


## Anna M.

Αν αποκλεισουμε το ενδεχομενο απλα να εχεις διαταραξει το βιολογικο σου ρολοι και αυτο να εχει το αποτελεσμα που περιγραφεις, τοτε το αμεσως επομενο ενδεχομενο ειναι τα ψυχολογικα αιτια. Δηλαδη αγχος στρες ενοιες κλπ που δεν σε αφηνουν να ηρεμισεις πλεον ουτε και στον υπνο σου. Εξετασε λιγο περισσοτερο την φωνουλα που μιλαει μεσα σου και δες τι σου λεει? 
Τι πρεπει να αλλαξεις ωστε να εισαι πιο χαλαρος ?

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Νομίζω πως ειναι το 2ο που λές αλλα μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι και πριν ειχα διάφορα θέματα κτλπ με δουλειές και γενικότερα αλλα στον ύπνο ειμουν λιγο αναίσθητος, δηλαδη τοσο ξαφνικά να μεταφέρθηκε και εκει και υποσυνείδητα μαλλον ? γιατι οταν πέφτω δεν σκέφτομαι καθόλου τετοια πράγματα η μηπως νομίζω οτι δεν τα σκέφτομαι

----------


## Anna M.

Οσο πιο μικρος ειναι κανεις τοσο πιο ευκολα αντιμετοπιζει τα προβληματα του γιατι θεωρει πως εχει χρονο για να τα λυσει. Αν μια στο τοσο νομιζεις οτι πότε θα τα προλαβεις ολα οσα εχεις κατα καιρους στο μυαλο σου τοτε πως περιμενεις να κοιμηθεις? Αφου χανεις χρονο ενω θα μπορουσες να.... Αν θελεις την αποψη μου βαλε μια σειρα, ενα ενα τα πραγματα να τα λυσεις, να βρεις την ηρεμια σου! χρονος υπαρχει !!

----------


## The_Mechanic

Να έχεις στον νου σου ότι είναι ΟΚ ακόμα και να συμβεί αυτό. Δηλαδή πες ότι ακόμα και να μην κοιμηθώ μέχρι το πρωί είναι ΟΚ. Και εγώ κάθε βράδυ ανελλιπώς ξυπνάω συγκεκριμένη ώρα 5.02 - 5.03 μιλάμε για ακρίβεια στο λεπτό, εδώ και 2 βδομάδες στην αρχή με έπαιρναν τα νεύρα και προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ και δεν γινόταν τπτ αλλά μετά είπα τι κι αν δεν κοιμηθώ .. ? και κοιμήθηκα εν τέλει. Άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις κάποιο χαπάκι βαλεριάνας - αρκετούς τους βοηθάει.

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Τωρα πχ γυρίζοντας εδω και ωρες στο κρεβάτι λαγοκιμώντας ξύπνησα και δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος, γαρίδα το μάτι και αισθάνομαι full Ξεκούραστος.

Δεν ειμαι νευριασμένος αλλα δεν μπορώ να κανω και πολλα πράγματα, για το χαπάκι βαλεριάνας το εχω διαβάσει και αλλου αλλα δεν θέλω να βάλω πράγματα στον οργανισμό μου που του ειναι άχρηστα μονο και μονο για να χαλαρώσει, απλα θεωρώ πως τοσα χρόνια δεν ειχα πρόβλημα σκοπός ειναι να φύγει κανονικά το πρόβλημα οπως παρουσιάστηκε.

Δεν ξέρω σκέφτομαι ηδη να καταφύγω σε καποιο γιατρό

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Τελικά έφτιαξα ενα χαμομήλι και με πήρε μετα απο λίγο ο ύπνος , το θέμα ειναι ομως οτι εχει καταντήσει εκνευριστικό και κουραστικό να συμβαίνει καθε βράδυ για αυτο λεω να παω σε ενα γιατρό

----------


## elli1

Nα πας γιατί μπορεί να είναι και αρχή κατάθλιψης, το ξύπνημα το ξημέρωμα και να μη μπορεις να κοιμηθεις μετά μάλλον κατάθλιψη είναι. Στην αρχή κι εγώ ξύπναγα κι αισθανόμουν ξεκούραστη, σιγά σιγά όμως αρχισε να καταντάει κουραστικό, μη λειτουργικό για να συνεχίσω με αυτό το ρυθμό κι ήρθε και η διαταραχή στην όρεξη κτλ..καλύτερα να πας μη στενοχωριέσε θα περάσει σιγά σιγα

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

ταπεινη μου αποψη μην ανακατευτεις ακομα με γιατρους. σε πληροφορω εμενα με τρελαναν λεγοντας οτι μεχρι και αγοραφοβια θα αναπτυξω και σε πληροφορω προχτες ημουν σε καφετερια μπαινω σε σουπερ μαρκετ μετρο ολα ανετα. ο υπνος ειναι μια απο τα ιδια με σενα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ντε και καλα κατι στραβο αρχιζει να γινεται στον οργανισμο σου και οτι θα εχει και ασχημη εξελιξη. με την ανεργια ολοι εχουμε μπαφιασει πια. και εχει γινει ο οργανισμος μας μανταρα. ξερω ανθρωπο που κοιμαται μια χαρα και δεν τον ενοχλει που εχει γινει ανω κατω το ωραριο του υπνου του και ειμαι και εγω που επειδη εχει γινει μανταρα ξυπναω καθε πρωι και ολο και αγχος θα με πιασει. τα εκανα σκατα μεσα στο ιδιο μου το μυαλο. αμα μπει η ρημαδα ι ιδεα δεν βγαινει ευκολα. χαλαρωσε οσο μπορεις πιες χαμομηλια και οσο οι σκεψεις φευγουν τοσο θα καλυτερευεις. και εγω χτες λογω συγγενικου προσωπου ημουν εκατο ωρες σε εφημερια αλλα δυστυχως το βραδυ απο την ενταση κοιμηθηκα 4 ωρες. και τωρα δεν κολλαει υπνος. αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι εχω κατι στραβο.

----------


## Δημήτρης7

Τελικά πήγα σε γιατρό τα ειπαμε κτλπ και μου λεει δεν εχεις τιποτα κατάθλιψη κτλπ, για να μην τα πολυλογώ μου λεει ειναι θέμα άγχους αυτο που εχεις με τον ύπνο. Μου λεει πιάσει οπωσδήποτε μια δουλειά οτι να ναι πήγαινε περπάτα η πήγαινε ενα γυμναστήριο οταν πέφτει να κοιμάσαι να ειναι και ο οργανισμός σου λιγο κουρασμένός για να μην ξυπνάς μετα να ειναι ομαλός ο ύπνος.

Εχεις δηλαδή ενέργεια μεσα σου και πρέπει να την απελευθερώσεις κανοντας διάφορα πράγματα, δουλειά αθλητισμό, περπάτημα κτλπ

Αν αυτο το κανεις 5 10 φορές χωρίς να ξυπνήσεις μετα το κεφάλι σου θα συγχρονιστεί κατα καποιο τρόπο με τον ύπνο σου οπως εισουν πριν, θα συνηθίσει δηλαδη παλι, και μου λεει πεσε για ύπνο οταν αισθανθείς κουρασμένος αν ξυπνήσεις πιες ενα τήλιο ενα χαμομήλι χαλάρωσε και οταν σε παρει ο ύπνος παλι.

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

σωστός ο γιατρός. τα τελευταια δυο βράδια καταφερα και επεισα τον εαυτο μου οτι θα κοιμηθεις σερι και όντως αντι να ξυπνησω στις 4 το πηγα μεχρι 9 και μετα αλλο ενα διωρο. μεσα στο μυαλο ειναι ολα. αυτο με το γυμναστηριο και την κινηση ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------

